# International students could get fast tracked visas to work in Canada



## Bob_Willman

This may work well for future students, but the CIC website makes no mention of any changes coming. For those students currently enrolled or graduating soon, I am afraid that they are out of luck. Most will find they do not qualify for the express entry category.


----------



## navtej_singh

I am doing MBA in finance 2nd semester in India

I want to study in Canada how can I do this.


----------



## Professional_NOC

In addition to University Graduates in Canada, it will be fair to award extra points to those admitted as a Professional with a provincial Regulatory Body in Canada because these people admitted as Professional have to work very hard, considering the hard exams and strict requirements to comply with (say, stressful exams at provincial Congress Centres, ethical exams, duties, good character requirement, amongst others) and also for the tie they developed by the fact that they got registered as a Professional in a particular Canadian Province.


----------

